

An Epic Walk From Beijing to London Fueled by Social Media - mljlive
http://mashable.com/2012/12/28/walk-from-beijing-to-london/
In July, Michael will board an airplane and fly from England to Beijing, China. Then he'll strap on a 75-pound backpack and start the trip back to London. Oh, and there's one catch — he's doing it entirely on foot, fully streamed over social media.
======
repsilat
He has been outdone: Pulitzer-prize winning Paul Salopek is starting a walk
from Ethiopia to Argentina around now, and it's estimated to take 7 years.

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-20902355>

~~~
mljlive
Paul's walk is going to take 7 years in total, but he's going to take time off
during that time. It could take 20 years in total. Not only that but, it's
completely different.

1 is a life-streaming walk of social media madness, and 1 is retracing the
steps of man.

